# Planning Zone definitions



## ninsaga (28 Feb 2005)

Hi,
    I'm looking for a list of definitions for the different planning zones.

In particular what for A3 Zoning mean? Have checked the county council web site but cannot locate it.

Thanks,
ninsaga


----------



## mo3art (28 Feb 2005)

Hi Ninsaga,

The zoning differs from one Local Authority to another.  I'm afraid that the best way to find this out is to make a trip to your local county hall and pull out the Planning & Development Map.

FYI - In Fingal, to be zoned A is _to protect and preserve residential amenity_ and to be zoned class 3 is _public open space_ such as a park

Sorry I can't be of much more help


----------



## AShambles (1 Mar 2005)

An interesting read and some useful information in [broken link removed]

(Think it might be a Cork specific thing)

"The most heavily protected A1 areas are the
prominent open hilltops, valley sides and ridges
that surround the city ... 
The council will only consider
individual housing needs in A2 areas if they
accommodate the exceptional needs of people
who live or grewup in the same A2 area.The last
designated around the city are the A3 areas,
which can be developed for locals..."

---
Unless you grew up or have lived for several years close to an a3 zoned site you can't buy it.

It's not a simple rule where anyone within x miles of this site may apply to buy the site. They can choose to exclude a built up area on one side even if people from the same distance on the other side are included.


----------



## ninsaga (1 Mar 2005)

Thanks...... from what I have learned a person living is a residential area will not get planning if they buy a site in an A3 zoned area. Planning in A3 is restricted to people living in A3 areas (for Cork anyway!)

ninsaga


----------



## legend99 (19 Nov 2005)

anyone able to offer further info on the cork zoning...like what is a housing need? if you own a house already does that rule you out of all zoned land??


----------



## etel (20 Nov 2005)

legend99 said:
			
		

> anyone able to offer further info on the cork zoning...like what is a housing need?


 Not owning a house or not owning a house near where you work or originate. 

You should talk to  a councillor to find out what_ housing need _is in your area and in your individual case. Housing need criteria are constantly abused by planner in my experience. In Galway the Housing Need goes with the site not the human being, a most surreal situation.



> if you own a house already does that rule you out of all zoned land??


What is the Zoning in the area , eg B7 or A9 and then what is the _OBJECTIVE_ behind that zoning as stated in your county dev plan.


----------



## legend99 (21 Nov 2005)

etel said:
			
		

> Not owning a house or not owning a house near where you work or originate.
> 
> You should talk to  a councillor to find out what_ housing need _is in your area and in your individual case. Housing need criteria are constantly abused by planner in my experience. In Galway the Housing Need goes with the site not the human being, a most surreal situation.
> 
> ...



The county development plan is not available online. Went to the local library and the publications that were there were practically impossible to follow. Its a bloody joke like.


----------

